# digital betta.drawings c:



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm practicing Betts drawings on windows 7 starter paint and did one of.ciroc.last.night.
I can do watercolor, oil, acrylic, colored pencil, crayon and marker.
Remember these are just practice and are free. Once I get better I will be doing more detailed ones probably around $5 a piece. Depending on the work I put into it.

Post what you want!
Limit is 3 per person c:
And remember these are digital done freehand on a laptop so it might take me a day or two depending how many and what medium. 
Starting now!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is one of ciroc.in water color and they will be done differently depending on the picture you provide.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i would REALLY love one of my VT Honeycomb and My HMDT casper!

If these are free, i would prefer the most realistic one you can do, they are beautiful!
How about acrylic or watercolor?


*all pictures of my bettas are in my albums, so just pick any picture you think is best  Thanks so much!*


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey could you do one of my HM betta Comet? Your sample is really good! Do it in whatever you feel would look best with his colors. The pic doesn't show it well, but the top of his body is blue and his fins have a hint of turquoise. Thanks!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> i would REALLY love one of my VT Honeycomb and My HMDT casper!
> 
> If these are free, i would prefer the most realistic one you can do, they are beautiful!
> How about acrylic or watercolor?
> ...


No problem c:
I've seen them both before and was hoping someone with a cellophane color would request one because I'd love the challenge!
I'll post them on here and pm you when they are posted!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Leopardfire said:


> Hey could you do one of my HM betta Comet? Your sample is really good! Do it in whatever you feel would look best with his colors. The pic doesn't show it well, but the top of his body is blue and his fins have a hint of turquoise. Thanks!


Wow comet is beautiful! I think he would look best with watercolor so.his.colors.will blend nicely, ill let you know when I'm done and ill pm you when I post it here c:


----------



## PinkGuava (Oct 15, 2012)

cute drawing. ^^


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you PinkGuava c:


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is.honeycomb rainbowbetta


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

I had to take a pic with an iPad cause I don't have internet on my laptop -.- 
But I can pit.it on a USB and get it.to you tiesda while.I'm.at work possibly.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> Here is.honeycomb rainbowbetta


NO OMG its GREAT!!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> NO OMG its GREAT!!!! Thanks so much!


I'm glad you like it as much as I do c:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Your great at these!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you so much! At first I wasn't sure but now I'm starting to get the jist of it. I'm thinking of maybe having these as like a give away thing and start actually drawing, painting, etc. And selling those $5 a piece and giving those away as prizes for contest, trades and.such! Maybe it will encourage more people to see bettas for who they really are or something C:


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm going to start on Casper soon! I'm watching The Walking dead at the moment >.<


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

can u do my avitar Phantom? He'd love one :3


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sure c: he is cuuute


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is Casper :3

Cellophane isn't as difficult as I thought >.<


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Close up c:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Pretty..  Could you possibly make Lebron? Beware, CTs are hard to draw.. My CT drawings are.. Eew


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

> Wow comet is beautiful! I think he would look best with watercolor so.his.colors.will blend nicely, ill let you know when I'm done and ill pm you when I post it here c:


Thanks so much for doing it! I'm sure it will turn out great


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Pretty..  Could you possibly make Lebron? Beware, CTs are hard to draw.. My CT drawings are.. Eew


I'll try, I like the challenge :3


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> Close up c:


hes adorable thanks so much!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Can I have one of Rubin? Thanks! :-D


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Can I have one of Rubin? Thanks! :-D



Sure C:

I might take a day or two. Depends if I have time or not and I'm just getting started on Leopardfires Comet. Ill pm you when I post it C:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok! :-D


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

I AM SO SORRY THAT YALL HAVE BEEN WAITING SO LONG!
I'm having trouble with my laptop buuut for being so patient yall get a free hand drawing instead


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you do 1 of Perry? She's in my avatar.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Here she is. Actually that's not Perry my cameras take blurry stuff.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Yay!!! cant wait for the drawing!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I can wait. Maybe.


----------



## MaskedBetta (Nov 10, 2012)

Can I get one of my little Denarii? Thanks!










Appreciate it :-D


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll get a better pic next week.


----------

